# General > Book & Author Requests >  Nietzsche, Dante, or at least more Hesse

## Anonymouse

You should add some of these authors great works (i.e. Nietzsche, Dante, or Hermann Hesse).

----------


## Admin

We have Dante and Hesse.

----------


## Anonymouse

I know but not very much - three books for Dante and only one for Hesse.

----------


## Anonymouse

Or rather, allow me to ammend: omit Dante. Sorry, I am rather foolish and was unaware of how much of his works were present.

----------

